

Ask HN: What is your expierence with smart watches? - omeid2

I am asking this because I need a watch, I sadly broke my years old &quot;original&quot; smartwatch, the EZ430-Chronos by TI today. :(
======
nomi137
i wanted to buy apple watch but did not hear anything good about it :(

~~~
omeid2
Same, I specially considered it because I already have an iphone

